# 20" Westfield



## MTGeorge (Apr 18, 2015)

I found this Westfield hiding in a basement.   At first I thought it was original paint, but I am now thinking it might be a well done repaint.  It has a ND coaster and Carlisle tires.  Anybody know what year it is or what the chain guard should look like?   It could be for sale if somebody "NEEDS" it, otherwise I think I will hang onto it until my son is big enough to ride it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 18, 2015)

If a repaint, someone sure did a real nice job with the pinstiping. Terrific find!

Dave


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a repaint, although a nice one. I'd leave it as is, just clean, regrease everything and ride it. Personally I'd hang on to it until your boy can ride it. My 9 year old loves riding his 20" cruiser with me. They grow so fast, this year he'll be riding a 24" tank cruiser that I'm fixing up. Thought I'd have more time but he's tall enough now. 

Here's a pic of the most common style chainguard found on most 20" Westfield bikes in the fifties. You can date your bike from the serial number if you want to.


----------



## ggntr1981 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Chain guard*

I have a 20" columbia chain guard. Can post pictures if interested


----------

